# Generac 3500 watt questions



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I picked up a Generac 3500 watt generator today and it has a power problem. When tested, it put out 1.2 volts at 60hz. No 12 volt output. I cleaned the slip rings and it now puts out about 25 volts ac and about 14 volts dc. The bottom of the stator appears to be burnt. All the plastic ties are melted and the wires have been hot. 
Questions are, what causes this and is it worth repair? A new stator is $320 for parts. I can do the work but wonder if it is worth putting that much money into it. 
Please give me your thoughts and comments.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd put another $100 with the $320 and have a new one with warranty, etc. Maybe it's "old math" but putting 75% of the cost of a new unit in an old one for parts doesn't compute for me.


https://www.electricgeneratorsdirec...868144946&utm_content=Slow Sellers - Portable


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Handyhiker said:


> Questions are, what causes this and is it worth repair?


What = people think as long as the engine is running the set will pull the load. The engine operates in true power(KW) the alternator operates in apparent power(KVA). The alternator is the weaker link. Powering unity power factor loads(heating loads only)which is what all single phase generators are rated at the alternator will live a very long life. Powering a lagging power factor load( motors/transformers/anything reactive) the alternators rating drops like a rock, yet the engines rating stays the same. When a 3500 watt generator is powering a freg, freezer, TV an a few CF lights the rating of the alternator is now about 1600 watts while the engine remains the same. The only thing that saves most small sets is either the end user is very conservative, or the loads are all coming an going in such short intervals that the alternator wire is almost toast then the load decreases just before burn up. 
Remember the Mfgs are in the selling end they will never give you all the info you need to operate the set properly, they give you just enough to allow you to think it will run at a prime power rating 24/7.

Worth repairing, If the rotor an stator are good yes, if not just wait unit you run across one with a burnt up engine. You can not tell if a winding is burnt up just by looking at it. Use your meter an ohm it out, if the ohm reading is OK then meg it, if that reading is good it will work. Looks are deceiving in the power generation world. I had a guy from US Turbine tell me the rotor & stator in a 501KB Allison was junk according to his mark one eye ball. Meters proved him wrong an saved IBM about $1.5 million if it would have had to come out. The fix was a $15.00 relay an a $500.00 dollar service call.
Always test, never guess!


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I totally agree with the " test don't guess" statement. I will test the windings and make sure it is not just the voltage regulator. I am just trying to get worst case info.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I was able to locate a new stator for $90. For that price, I just went ahead and ordered it. I will test it all out but even if it tests good, I would just feel better knowing that there is a new one in the generator with the way the old one looks. It is a nice looking unit and just want to make sure it is dependable.


----------

